# 15'4" Gheenoe.... FLIPPED



## yoghound (Nov 12, 2008)

the boat itself has a platform and a 15 yamaha... how it flipped... ill never know... but as of now. i need all new tackle, rods, ipod, camera, phone, everything. the boats fine. its just all my stuff that went down the drain. :'(


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> the boat itself has a platform and a 15 yamaha... how it flipped... ill never know... but as of now. i need all new tackle, rods, ipod, camera, phone, everything. the boats fine. its just all my stuff that went down the drain. :'(


Were you on the boat when it flipped? If so, you have no idea how it flipped?????????????????????

Were you under power/at speed or motor off and fishing?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe fishin in Scotland and Nessie got ya?????


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe u pissed someone off then whoever flipped your boat over and let it drain?

At least Gheenoe still floats like a barble......lol.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Please tell us more details!!!!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

First off PELICAN CASE !

Second If you were under Power .... These Boats are NOT Jet Skis !

With 15 Hp on that boat it is really east to get into Trouble fast... Get to feel the boat and know when to back off ...

I am running a 13 footer JP / 15 Hp Merc (Twweked a Bit) / and a Cupped prop Believe me it gets real Squirlly (sp?) at or near top speed ... Not much Boat in the water ...

All that being said ... Hope you were Using a lanyard and Glad U R OK ...

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How deep is the water, wetsuit, mask and fins maybe?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> How deep is the water, wetsuit, mask and fins maybe?


Yes if it was good stuff shoot me the GPS #'s!!! Nobody's bought my brownie's yet maybe we can put it to good use!

-T


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

You get what you pay for. A 15 HP is too much for a highsider if you want to run WOT. I did, and I saw God when I suddenly had to turn more than 90 degrees, with no weight in the bow, which was 2 feet out of the water, and I realized I had not hooked the lanyard for the kill switch onto my belt. If I had not seen this coming at that time, I would have put the rail under, and that would have swamped the boat. Maybe that was not the case for you, but it was certainly happening to me, when I realized I had better let off that throttle. I was loving it so much that that was not easy to back off, but it was better than swimming. ;D

Sorry for all the gear you lost, but there's a reason that this boat is only rated for 10 HP and not 15. Even so, I am still happy to be running my 15 on my highsider. When it's calm I can run WOT at 23 MPH and get to where I'm going quickly, otherwise I am running half throttle and getting incredible mileage,

Kemo 

A


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

ive had one for 5+ years and have flipped, swamped, or fell out of my highsider at LEAST 7 times while underway(all but one at WOT).  i now have a classic with a different motor


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess i'm just lucky. Ive been runnin my 13 with a 15 merc on it for a few years WTFO and haven't flipped or sunk yet. I'll get it to slide the back end out before it catches a rail or takes on water. I know its possible, but when in doubt, throttle out.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

post a photo of your Boat ...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> the boat itself has a platform and a 15 yamaha... how it flipped... ill never know... but as of now. i need all new tackle, rods, ipod, camera, phone, everything. the boats fine. its just all my stuff that went down the drain. :'(


I hate posts like this. First off it makes no sense. There is not enough info to understand what happened. You were not in the boat???? What are we suppose to infer from that? Someone else was driving? It was docked and got rolled some how? The plug was not put in? What?

A platform and a 15 HP motor on 15'4" highsider? Why? Did you have extensive small boat experience before setting it up like that? Did you consider that this would be risky? If someone else was running your boat did you inform them of the risk? 

If you are a teenage kid then I can semi-understand the poor posting skills. I would appreciate if you would give us a complete account of what happened. Forum members here at microskiff.com and customgheenoe.com are a tight group. Most of us are more than willing to try and help out any why possible once we feel like you are on the level. 

I look forward to your response,

Tom


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What the heck are you all doing to swamp and flip your boats? Don't go out in bad weather. If it's choppy don't go far or don't go out. Don't speed around in risky waters. If you're in shallow water, go slow or use a trolling motor or push pole.

All sounds like common sense to me...

This is not directed at you PoonPounder (which is the best name I've seen on this site). This is directed at the guy who screwed you, and the other people who swamped or flipped their Highsiders.

Just be careful. I'm not an very experienced boater, I know that, so I'm very careful. I don't care if I have a 50 on my highsider, I would still excercise the same caution as I would with a 5.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

X2 common sense!! There are alot of [email protected]# holes out there that dont care if you are in a small boat.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I am with Tom......not enough info to make any kind of statement.....and no follow up post to clairify :-/


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

> > the boat itself has a platform and a 15 yamaha... how it flipped... ill never know... but as of now. i need all new tackle, rods, ipod, camera, phone, everything. the boats fine. its just all my stuff that went down the drain. :'(
> 
> 
> I hate posts like this. First off it makes no sense. There is not enough info to understand what happened. You were not in the boat???? What are we suppose to infer from that? Someone else was driving? It was docked and got rolled some how? The plug was not put in? What?
> ...


X eleventybillion 

Tom saw what I did to mine and it didn't even flip. I can only guess a bigger f-up than mine.  

Weedy still thinks it's funny. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## yoghound (Nov 12, 2008)

OK. everyone wants a follow up on this one, i got it. 

1. wasnt my boat. just my everything else.
2. happened in about 15 ft. of water in a fairly large lake (gateway lake, off of mcNabb & 21st behind Publix in palm-aire pompano. 1-2 inch seas, except for the 3 jetskis that would run around like maniacs)
3. i wasnt in the boat! i was on my friends api (gheenoe) anchored up in the middle of the lake.
4. i DO NOT KNOW how it flipped, it just did. he was sittin on platform when it happened. gheenoe began to sink.
5. he bought the boat with the platform

anything else?

(BTW check out apiboatworks.com its kind of like a gheenoe, but is 4' wide & 13')


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

> OK. everyone wants a follow up on this one, i got it.
> 
> 1. wasnt my boat. just my everything else.
> 2. happened in about 15 ft. of water in a fairly large lake (gateway lake, off of mcNabb & 21st behind Publix in palm-aire pompano. 1-2 inch seas, except for the 3 jetskis that would run around like maniacs)
> ...


Sorry dude but an "API" is not a Gheenoe : Only a Gheenoe is a Gheenoe and anything else is a copy. Just not fair to Gheenoe IMHO. A Gheenoe did not flip, an "API" did! You even state it's "kind of like" a Gheenoe.

To me this is the same as saying "My BMW (Yugo) crashed at Sebring" 

I'm going to sit back and watch for entertainment now. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

15 feet of fresh water, that won't damage your fishing tackle,
assuming the locals haven't already salvaged the equipment
for themselves. Sounds like a jetski induced rogue wave...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave_(oceanography)_


Does this qualify as entertainment?
Oh yeah, in my world, it's all entertainment!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Was he trying to show off? At least then he would have an excuse we could all understand. 

Unfortunately anything else is going to make him look like he needs a stupid sign. You might want to consider getting one of those shirts that say "I'm with stupid" when you hang out with him.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, one more thing. Gheenoes don't sink. So I call [smiley=bs.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> PoonPounder said: the boats fine. its just all my stuff that went down the drain


no sinking of boat involved, only contents, ooops.....


what we have here, is failure to communicate...Strother Martin


----------



## yoghound (Nov 12, 2008)

i was in the lake on my friends API when it happened. the GHEENOE flipped. (noticed how i said 15'4" not 13') i know the difference. and its a brakishy lake. with about 4 feet of weeds coming up from the bottom. alright?


----------



## yoghound (Nov 12, 2008)

also. the Gheenoe was taking on alot of water. wasnt sinking but was full of water. and the plugs were in.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> 1. wasnt my boat. just my everything else.
> 2. happened in about 15 ft. of water in a fairly large lake (gateway lake, off of mcNabb & 21st behind Publix in palm-aire pompano. 1-2 inch seas, except for the 3 jetskis that would run around like maniacs)
> 3. i wasnt in the boat! i was on my friends api (gheenoe) anchored up in the middle of the lake.
> 4. i DO NOT KNOW how it flipped, it just did. he was sittin on platform when it happened. gheenoe began to sink.
> ...


Been watching this thread with interest, and a bit of amusement, none of which is directed at your misfortune, poonpounder.  

From what I can ascertain, these are the essential facts surrounding the "incident".
1. You were not on the boat that flipped.
2. You were on another gheenoe-like boat branded as "API".
3. Your stuff, however, was on the boat that flipped.
4. The boat that flipped was a true Gheenoe. (this probably needs further confirmation)
5. The boat that flipped was a 15'4" highsider.
6. The boat that flipped was overpowered with a 15hp.
7. The boat that flipped had a poling platform installed.
8. The sole occupant of the boat that flipped was sitting upon said poling platform at the time of the incident.
9. The "seas" were calm at the time of the incident.
10. The boat that flipped was "full" of water.  (added after poonpounder's last post)

In my mind, the following are the big questions that haven't been answered.
1. Was the boat that flipped underway when it rolled over?
2. At what approximate rate of speed was the boat that flipped travelling, if in fact it was underway?
3. How high is the poling platform on the boat that flipped?
4. Was alcohol involved?  
5. Why was the boat that flipped full of water in calm seas, in the first place? : (added after poonpounder's last post)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> also. the Gheenoe was taking on alot of water. wasnt sinking but was full of water. and the plugs were in.


Ohhhhhh....... The plot thickens...........


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

> > also. the Gheenoe was taking on alot of water. wasnt sinking but was full of water. and the plugs were in.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh....... The plot thickens...........


But clear as mud. :-/


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Popcorn anyone? 

This is getting better by the minute. "Drive-by" posts from a newb always seem to be the good ones. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Poor Guy would be scared to death if a Poon that required pounding Jumped right in front of him ...Roflmfaowtntp !!!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

OK, so this is how i see it so far.........

[smiley=1-headache.gif]

[smiley=1-whoops1.gif]

[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

?????? Poling platform x Highsider = ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This thread is bunch of B.S.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

No matter how anybody feels about this whole thing, and no matter how it happened, this poor guy lost a lot of stuff.  Right now, if it was me, I'd be hurtin' big time because I wouldn't have the resources to replace it.  The guy was hurtin' and IMHO he was looking for some sympathy, and he got humor instead.  I agree that he could have given a better description of the event, but I'm sure he wasn't in the correct frame of mind for that.

Well, PP, you got MY sympathy.   :'(

On the other hand, this forum is made up of a lot of different kinds of people.  You'd be hard pressed to find anyone here who would not try to help you out in this situation, and as a result you might have to take a few jabs and just accept that that's the way it is.  I can assure you, that in spite of some folks taking a hard stand, in most cases it is best to get a little humor injected into what is a bad situation.  It really will ease the pain if you just accept it.  I hope you don't feel like everyone is jumping on you.  Most were trying to cheer you up, in their own way. There are several divers in this group, and it was in fresh water, so maybe someone out there will help recover some of it.

My 2 cents. (It's about all I have.)

Kemo


----------



## yoghound (Nov 12, 2008)

1. the boat was going approximately 12 MPH when the incident occured
3. like a 1 1/2 feet platform that is very sturdy. (dont know exact dimensions)
4. NO ALCOHOL. (couldnt find a place to purchase) 
5. it flipped, the stern went down, rolled back over, but the stern was full of water and the asshole jetskis also drove by right after, thus causing the GHEENOE to take on more water.
6. but no matter what happened all my tackle & rods are gone :'(

anything else yall wanna know?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

> No matter how anybody feels about this whole thing, and no matter how it happened, this poor guy lost a lot of stuff.  Right now, if it was me, I'd be hurtin' big time because I wouldn't have the resources to replace it.  The guy was hurtin' and IMHO he was looking for some sympathy, and he got humor instead.  I agree that he could have given a better description of the event, but I'm sure he wasn't in the correct frame of mind for that.
> 
> Well, PP, you got MY sympathy.   :'(
> 
> ...


Oh, I think most here will agree with you. Just poor communication and I don't think one person who posted on this thread would hesitate to help any way they could - just need to ask in the right way and accept the responsibility of the goof. 

Oh, it's clear not that it was neither his boat or driving ability but merely a lapse in judgment letting someone take off with his gear. No doubt it sucks.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> 1. the boat was going approximately 12 MPH when the incident occured
> 3. like a 1 1/2 feet platform that is very sturdy. (dont know exact dimensions)
> 4. NO ALCOHOL. (couldnt find a place to purchase)
> 5. it flipped, the stern went down, rolled back over, but the stern was full of water and the not a very nice person jetskis also drove by right after, thus causing the GHEENOE to take on more water.
> ...


Nothing else from me, man. I think we got the jist of it, and it sounds like a working bilge pump would have made all the difference. Sorry your stuff's gone, but at least no one got hurt.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Take Your Buddies to small claims Court ...


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

That whole thing sucks. Sorry to hear that it happend to you. Although I've never flipped my 13, my GF and her friend ALMOST did last summer just trying to climb in the damn thing. Result: Girlfriend doesnt touch Gheenoe by herself anymore (she looks better up front anyways!). It's a tough lesson to learn, but I hold my fishing gear sacred. Although it would suck for the girlfriend to go down the road my fishing equipment would comfort me more than she would if it was the gear that went to the bottom. Good luck gettin ur stuff! I see it this way, if you don't get your stuff back, its an excuse to start gettin new stuff for Christmas! Good Luck!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

What's with all the bashing of a poling platform on a Highsider? For someone with a sense of balance, it's not a bad deal. I used to have bass seats on my (fake) 15'4" and got plenty of stares and made fun of but they were comfortable to fish from and a stable setup. They even survived my formative "let's just drink ourselves silly if we don't catch fish" days with no flips, and believe me we tried. If the boat in question was not truly a Gheenoe it could've been much like my first Riverhawk that was glassed too thin on the bottom and steadily took water. Having a bunch of aqua in the boat would obviously make it easier to roll. Otherwise, it's scientifically impossible at 12 mph! [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## skelly (Dec 16, 2006)

If it did happen, the only way that I can imagine it is if he was taking on water over the transom because there was too much weight in the back of the boat. But even there, the boat couldn't have been running unless it took on the water before. 

I've had a ton of water in the boat from throwing the cast net while standing on my back casting platform (pressure treated decking). With a 25 4-stroke, TT and my weight on a classic in small chop, I still don't think I came near enought to getting the water that would submerge the craft. Granted, that is not a highsider.

Running, I just cannot see how it happened. I'd love to know though, so I don't repeat the experiment


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your experience and I am glad your ok. That being said, my suspicion is that he is a teenager, and there seem to be quite a few teenagers on this board, so l am going to beat him up too bad.  :-[

If your not a teenager sorry, but this goes to those that are:

We were all teenagers at one point and we know that a teenager with common sense is about as common as a 3 dollar bill. That being said I commend you taking up this sport, because you could be doing worse things. But just be safe.  

I do like your name also (Poon Pounder)


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I just feel like a total [email protected]#ing idiot. Some how I read the first page of this thread and then posted. Anyways, feel free to take any jabs on me. 

Poon Pounder, I would do what I can to try to recover those rods. I am sorry hear about the loss of your stuff. That would desvasting if it happened to me.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > > the boat itself has a platform and a 15 yamaha... how it flipped... ill never know... but as of now. i need all new tackle, rods, ipod, camera, phone, everything. the boats fine. its just all my stuff that went down the drain. :'(
> >
> >
> > I hate posts like this. First off it makes no sense. There is not enough info to understand what happened. You were not in the boat???? What are we suppose to infer from that? Someone else was driving? It was docked and got rolled some how? The plug was not put in? What?
> ...



Ron,
I really ( [smiley=1-lmao.gif]) don't ( [smiley=1-lmao.gif]) know ( [smiley=1-lmao.gif]) what your ( [smiley=1-lmao.gif]) talking about [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif].

Of coarse, I didn't start laughing until I knew the boat and you were ok(notice the boat came first).


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

A couple boats ona lake full of jet skis, several kids, and even though they were unable to buy any beer (damn laws), I have one question that was unanswered.

How many people were in the boat? I was a kid once, like everyone here, and did dumb things. The key is to learn from it, and don't do it again. 6 people in a little boat is an accident waiting to happen.

So, it wasn't just one guy in the boat was it?


----------



## yoghound (Nov 12, 2008)

1 person was on the boat when the incident happened. 3 people were on shore. 2 people were in middle of lake. 3 people were on another boat.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

damn, that's the first time I have EVER been wrong!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

What was all your stuff doing in someone elses boat?


----------



## yoghound (Nov 12, 2008)

kuz we were doing some saltwater fishing. and all my rods were in his boat (he has rodholders) & my tackle bags were in his boat too. so then we went to the lake to flush the motor out.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> kuz we were doing some saltwater fishing. and all my rods were in his boat (he has rodholders) & my tackle bags were in his boat too. so then we went to the lake to flush the motor out.


Apparantly they did a good job



-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

yep, flushed the motor and the boat...


but then, I don't have a whole lot of room to talk,
I once stuffed a small boat through a standing wave in Gov't Cut.
Took a week to fix all the problems afterwards.
Stupidity is paid for in blood, usually my own...

:


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> yep, flushed the motor and the boat...
> 
> 
> but then, I don't have a whole lot of room to talk,
> ...


----------

